

A Boy and His Atom: The World's Smallest Movie (IBM) - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSCX78-8-q0

======
bane
How it was made

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA4QWwaweWA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA4QWwaweWA)

What are the ripples?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ6Hv_du2Zo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ6Hv_du2Zo)

